# Residential Rates



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

Alright guys, I am trying to get residential work along my street. They are all country houses. I have a route of commericial work that I do for most of a night,and then I get home on my atv and do a little residential. This year, I am doing these houses on my own, last year I did them through my dads company. I have a Grizzly 660 with a 48" CC blade, which I am hopefully putting wings on. The thing is, I need to know what fair rates. Fact: Most companies in my area charge $75 for a medium sized driveway (for example those U-shaped driveways that are about 150 feet in length) It really doesn't cost me all that much to run the atv, and its already payed off so its pure profit. I was thinking around $35 for smaller driveways (a normal 2 car wide, 75 foot) and $50 for a larger ones (single car width but longer). I know this has been asked before but I wanted some recent information, if it helps I live in Ontario, pretty close to Hamilton.


----------



## yell llc (Jul 3, 2010)

sounds cheap to me. just cuz its paid off dosent mean that it should be done for free!


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

Very true, but I can get 2, if not 3, done within an hour. And because most of them are larger in size, its about $90/hr, give or take. Still too little.


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

those rates are about what i would charge and i live in pennsylvania where 6in is a pretty big storm so just because of the fact that you will probably be plowing much deeper storms i would charge more as it's clearly alot of work.


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

Yea, good point. Often times it is 4-6 inches. But in the preceding years we haven't had alot of 12 inch storms. Thanks.


----------



## big450es (Dec 8, 2010)

I like $60 hr, depending on the driveway it take 20mins to complete, so $20 people usally dosent complain


----------



## mudman (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm $60/hr in B.C.. Unless you are doing it because it's fun, you are doing it to make money whether your machine is paid for or not.


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

I is partially for fun, I enjoy doing it. Another reason is, alot of people already have someone doing but they are willing to change if the price is right. A few people I've talked to, don't really care if I am $10 cheaper, so I went a little lower. This isn't my only means of making money so I figured it was fair. I got a few jobs for $50 a time.


----------



## MilesFox (Dec 11, 2010)

I am doing resident sidewlks for 5 bucks each, with the idea of having customers in a row on whole blocks, where i would make 25/50 bucks for just driving down the sidewalk 2 or 3 times. I may be selling myself too cheap, but i have 25 properties already, takes be about 6 hours to do, and is worth 125-150 by the end of the day. 

5 bucks gets the city sidewalk, and additional details are 5 bucks, such as going from the sidewalk to the stoop/door/mailbox and salt, and 5 bucks to clear the garage in the alley. One property is worth as much as $15 for a whole service, but as little as 5 to just drive by houses n a row.


----------

